# Joining the Sunny Club



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

This is my 18 year old 'other' tiel, Sunny. My family has had him since he was six weeks old, and we literally grew up together. Currently he lives with my parents in Florida, but if he's in good enough health after winter break, I plan to move him to Alabama with me. 

He is everything Roo isn't: hand fed, from a reputable breeder, pampered and healthy all his life. Also, terrified of all new things, food and toys, and not very tame or cuddly despite always being treated well. I love them both dearly, but they really couldn't be any more different. 


Watching TV with me: 









Shower Day:


















Helping me pack to move to:


















ALL UR SHINY ARE BELONG TO ME:









P.S. Sunny says that as far as he knows, he is the oldest Sunny on this board, making all the rest of you silly 'tiels copy-birds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol hes a handsome boy!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I love stories like this! It's so good to see there are birds out there that do get a forever home. Good for you and your family 
And Sunny is just adorable by the way


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunny is a gorgeous boy


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

clem&peeps said:


> I love stories like this! It's so good to see there are birds out there that do get a forever homes. Good for you and your family
> And Sunny is just adorable by the way


Awww, thank you!  Roo is with me for life now too, no matter how special-needs she turns out to be.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I should also add that my parents also love Sunny very much, so he's in good hands even if he doesn't get to move here with me.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

haha! "all your shiney belong to me!" That cracks me up as Belle just discovered shiney things and wow does he love em!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

igottafeelin said:


> haha! "all your shiney belong to me!" That cracks me up as Belle just discovered shiney things and wow does he love em!


I think it's a requirement for being a 'tiel.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hes a hansome little fellow!


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

It's awesome that you two grew up together, I love that.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I actually handfed him when I was 5. In hindsight that was a terrible idea, but it turned out okay, and I'm still glad I had the experience.  My impression is that selling unweaned babies was a lot more common then than it is now. But anyway, Sunny definitely got me hooked on birds forever.


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww the old chap  It's so heartwarming to see a lifetime friendship between bird and human


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

This is a great story! What a handsome guy Sunny is.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree i love stories like that he is so gorgeous


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll tell Sunny you think he's handsome.  He's never had a bird friend really, so I'm curious to see how he'll interact with Roo if I ever get them together. He's terrified of our lovies, understandably.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Love the pics! Your Sunny looks a lot like my Sunny.


----------

